# Great Perennial Herbs for the Vegetable Garden and Kitchen



## Bren (May 13, 2010)

I love this.... I would add some cilantro and peppermint to the list! You are a wonderful writer and you totally inpsire me to get in the garden.
.-= Bren´s last blog ..New Graphics - I'm inspired! =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Bren! Thank you for the compliments! *blush* Cilantro and peppermint are fabulous herbs to add to the list! Thank you for adding them. I hope everyone gets an urge to get in the garden. Spring is nearing 

Tee


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2011)

A great selection of herbs here and given the right conditions most will grow like wildfire. I'm really fond of sage in particular, I think it adds a great taste to roasts. I'm not a great friend of lavender though as I think if you use to much everything tastes of soap, so not for me


----------

